# Looking for a good natural



## timaldridge8 (May 17, 2015)

Really enjoyed the Rocko Mountain from Foundry and Avenue. Anyone got any recommendations for my next few bags of beans?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/nicaragua-limoncillo-natural-funky-yellow-pacamara

https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/477/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-aramo.htm

http://avenue.coffee/shop/finca-santos-costa-rica/

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/ethiopian-yirgacheffe-g1-natural-gutiti


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

timaldridge8 said:


> Really enjoyed the Rocko Mountain from Foundry and Avenue. Anyone got any recommendations for my next few bags of beans?


Another one from Has Bean...I really enjoyed this one (Brewed in aeropress and V60):

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/africa/products/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-gedeb-natural-kurume


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

I second the Gutiti from Rave. Delicious in V60


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

https://www.unionroasted.com/info/los-lajones/los-lajones-natural-catuai-17.html


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

LSOL March bean from Rave:

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/colombia-san-pascual-natural


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is really really good

http://www.sundlaugcoffee.co.uk/coffees/ethiopia-adado-yirgacheffe


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Do the classic/SJ combo owners have joy extracting a good espresso from these beans?

I tried when I first started off and couldn't get something I liked so I switched to darker roasts and blends.

I'm thinking I should give it another go but not sure if my classic/SJ setup can do the beans justice


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Khashy said:


> Do the classic/SJ combo owners have joy extracting a good espresso from these beans?
> 
> I tried when I first started off and couldn't get something I liked so I switched to darker roasts and blends.
> 
> I'm thinking I should give it another go but not sure if my classic/SJ setup can do the beans justice


 @risky


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Khashy said:


> Do the classic/SJ combo owners have joy extracting a good espresso from these beans?
> 
> I tried when I first started off and couldn't get something I liked so I switched to darker roasts and blends.
> 
> I'm thinking I should give it another go but not sure if my classic/SJ setup can do the beans justice


Depends how you were brewing it , what was your recipe

Sj and Classic should be more than capable of getting tasty - just make sure you have a handle on temp surfing , as a low te,mp wont help you hit tasty ... other than that try a brew ratio of 1:2 id say ...

altho if your taste prefence is 1 minute mahogany roast shots then , a light natural will be radically different to this no matter what you do ...and i suspect you just have a difference preference on the " sweetness " scale


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Khashy said:


> Do the classic/SJ combo owners have joy extracting a good espresso from these beans?
> 
> I tried when I first started off and couldn't get something I liked so I switched to darker roasts and blends.
> 
> I'm thinking I should give it another go but not sure if my classic/SJ setup can do the beans justice


The setup can do the beans justice for sure. Doesn't mean they will be to your tastes though. Lighter roasts are harder to extract so they say, so it's more likely you never found a tasty recipe for them.

If you like what you're getting from mahogany roasts I'd wager even with a very high end setup you still wouldn't enjoy these beans.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Depends how you were brewing it , what was your recipe
> 
> Sj and Classic should be more than capable of getting tasty - just make sure you have a handle on temp surfing , as a low te,mp wont help you hit tasty ... other than that try a brew ratio of 1:2 id say ...


It wasn't pid'd at the time so im sure I Was hitting some low temps.

How Would you say a brew rationof 1:2 will differ to 1:2.5 with these type of beans?


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

risky said:


> The setup can do the beans justice for sure. Doesn't mean they will be to your tastes though. Lighter roasts are harder to extract so they say, so it's more likely you never found a tasty recipe for them.
> 
> If you like what you're getting from mahogany roasts I'd wager even with a very high end setup you still wouldn't enjoy these beans.


Oh bugger...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Khashy said:


> It wasn't pid'd at the time so im sure I Was hitting some low temps.
> 
> How Would you say a brew rationof 1:2 will differ to 1:2.5 with these type of beans?


All personal taste.... try 1:2.5


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Khashy said:


> Oh bugger...


It's not necessarily a bad thing. Everyone likes different things and it would be boring if we all drank the Same coffee.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Right, I'm going to give this a go.

I'll try the last one MrBoots recommended and see how my undeveloped pallet will react


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Khashy said:


> Right, I'm going to give this a go.
> 
> I'll try the last one MrBoots recommended and see how my undeveloped pallet will react


It will be the polar opposite of what you enjoy now ...

As risky says - people like different things .. It's good to try stuff though


----------

